# another shit lab to get scammed by



## Mindgame516 (Oct 21, 2015)

DNA labs that supposidly just came nout this yr. and suppsidly not affiliated with the old dna


----------



## coilinwhelan (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey have u ever heard of British knight labs. Is there gear legit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 2, 2015)

thats funny that my original post and subject title was changed edited to different words and not by me....? bc i remmeber asking if anyone has heard of them the one that just came out. so how would my subject get changed to another shit lab to get scammed by. when it was titled has anyone heard of this lab??


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 2, 2015)

no i never heard of british


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 2, 2015)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/threads/210511-Anyione-ever-heard-of-DNA-labs....... umm yea this is what i posted seriously though think its fucking weird that im looking in source discussion and click on this thread to see that it says i posted. very strange


----------

